# Gewitter



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Bei uns Gewittert es gerade so richtig! Und auf der Arbeit hatten wir eben eine Diskussion darüber, wer Angst hat und wer nicht. Ich persönlich finde so ein Gewitter echt gemütlich! Da kann man sich einkuscheln und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie ist es bei Euch? Gewitter Hui oder Pfui?

LG Gwynny


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

hm das kommt ganz drauf an in welcher situation


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Regenwetter ist doch das schönste Wetter! Da geh' ich am liebsten raus! xD


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

mir is es eigtl ziemlich wumpe. allerdings kann dann die sonne grad net ballern --> scheiße


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Find ich irgendwie schön, fragt mich nicht warum...


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Vernatiker?? --> Das war wohl net damit gemeint, oder?^^

@Topic: 
Regen: Doof
Blitze: Toll

Bin aber sonst auch mehr für die Sonne. Bin froh, dass die dunkle Jahreszeit endlich rum is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (15. Mai 2008)

Ich finds kuschelig..wofor sollte man bitte Angst haben!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War aber auch ma Zeit nach der Hitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2008)

Solang der Strom nich ausfällt is mir das sowas von egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Mai 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Solang der Strom nich ausfällt is mir das sowas von egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbst das ist mir Jacke solange es nicht auf Dauer ist.
Laptop und UMTS ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn es pisst wie sonst was, wenn das Gewitter direkt über mir liegt, wenn es lauter nicht geht, dann...dann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt, mit meine Hund zu gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. Mai 2008)

ich mag gewitter so schöne blitze und alles...nur leider war das letzte gewiter mit blitzen und alem drum und ran vor ca 3, oder 2 Jahre hier im kaff...ich meine halllooo...ich hoff ja mal auf sommergewitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@K0l0ss

dein armer hund^^


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Mai 2008)

Die stört das nicht. Die plantscht durch Pfütsen wie sonst eine. ;D


----------



## Klunker (15. Mai 2008)

na dann der arme K0l0ss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so bin mal off cusi


----------



## nalcarya (15. Mai 2008)

<3 Regen & Gewitter! Sonne macht albern und ist doof.

Dass man halt mal nciht am PC hocken kann weil Stromausfall oder Blitzschlaggefahr stört mich nicht weiter, ich verbringe eh viel zu viel Zeit vor der blöden Kiste :>


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2008)

Mir gehts nicht darum, ohne PC zu leben, sondern eher darum, dass der Kiste nix passiert wenn da n Blitz in die Leitung kracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strathmore (15. Mai 2008)

ich find gewitter cool.schön blitze gucken un sich freuen wie die kleine schwester angst hat^^
finde bei gewitter kann man auch am besten einschlafen is einfach cool wenns mal rumst un dann das geräusch vom fallenden regen einfach herrlich


----------



## nalcarya (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mich zwar eigentlich nicht auf dich bezogen Carcharoth, versteh aber auch grad nicht warum du dich angesprochen fühlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Grund bei Gewitter nicht am PC zu sitzen ist ja eben, dass der Kiste was zustoßen könnte. Oder beziehst du dich jetzt auf Dalmus und ich hab wieder alles falsch verstanden? :>


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Oder beziehst du dich jetzt auf Dalmus und ich hab wieder alles falsch verstanden? :>



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. Mai 2008)

Ist mir sowas von egal...


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Ich mag den Geruch von Regen, wenn man während oder kurz nach einem Gewitter rausgeht! x]

BTW, Jacke? Was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (15. Mai 2008)

Wurde als kleiner Bengel fast vom Blitz getroffen.

...ergo Trauma

Ja Schisser..Na Und!

so jetzt bin ich geoutet..scheis*e

Ich kann gar nicht verstehen wie man Gewitter mögen kann. Unkontrollierbare Urwut... Peng und Zack und Weg!


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> [...]
> BTW, Jacke? Was ist das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ernst gemeint???

Is mir Jacke = Is mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Nein, nein, das meinte ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meinte eig, dass ich keine Jacke trage. xD


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Oooh...

/target Tahults Kopf
/cast Kopf -> Tisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (15. Mai 2008)

dazu fällt mir nur das hier ein


http://radiopannen.de/alle.php?p=158&r=11


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir nur das hier ein
> http://radiopannen.de/alle.php?p=158&r=11


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ganz großer Klassiker!!! Harharhar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gewitter-Oma!!! muahaha


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

lol


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2008)

eigentlich sind mir Gewitter egal... nur dann immer angst um rechner das da ja nix einschlägt


----------



## Slit of Arthas (15. Mai 2008)

Mag wie Alunium auch den Geruch von Gewittern, die Luft und die "Spannung" in der Luft, einfach die Gewitterstimmung.
Und wettertechnisch kann ich mir schwer was geileres vorstellen, als Regen und Wind. Sofern es warm genug ist, darin rumzulaufen oder der Weg kurz genug um nicht zu erfrieren.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag den Geruch von Regen, wenn man während oder kurz nach einem Gewitter rausgeht! x]



 Ja das ist echt klasse, wenn man nach einem super schwülen Tag rausgeht nachdem es gewittert hat und die schöne saubere Luft atmen kann (Bin Asthmatikarin, da gibt es nichts Besseres.)



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Solang der Strom nich ausfällt is mir das sowas von egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Stromausfall ist doch das Beste daran, dann muss man eine Kerze anzünden und bei Kerzenschein auf dem Laptop weiterzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

Ist doch Jacke wie Hose für uns Kellerkinder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne mal ernst. Also mir ist es egal. Bin sowieso meistens in meinem Zimmer, da kann draussen egal welches Wetter sein.


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2008)

ich vermisse die antwort "ab ins auto und dem gewitter entgegen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war gestern zB. der fall, aber die berge waren im weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Regenwetter ist doch das schönste Wetter! Da geh' ich am liebsten raus! xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> ich vermisse die antwort "ab ins auto und dem gewitter entgegen!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich doch glatt vergessen, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gestern aber auch direkt mitten ins Gewitter gefahren auf dem Heimweg. Hat schon was wenn es um einen herum so schön blitzt und donnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2008)

das ist wohl wahr gwynny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (16. Mai 2008)

also ich liebe Gewitter über alles. es gibt nichts schöneres was die natur in ein paar Sekunden macht. Aber Gewitter sind auch nur nachts toll! Tags über verlieren die Gewitter ihre Wirkung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Mai 2008)

wenn ich noch 5km nach Hause hab, es kalt ist und ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin könnte ich Petrus jedes Mal eine reinhauen wenn er mit Gewitter anfängt (Petrus, so heißt er doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Anderenfalls find ich Gewitter super, vor allem wenn ich am einschalfen bin: Rollladen hoch, Fenster kippen ==>Da kommt eine super Luft ins Zimmer und die Blitze sehen echt cool aus.

Wenn ich gerade am PC bin muss ich aber immer sofort ausschalten und den Stecker ziehen, sonst hab ich Angst um mein Schätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (16. Mai 2008)

Gewitter + Horrorfilme + kasten + freunde =super geil

Gewitter + ich + freundin = siehe oben xcD ^^

gewitter + rollerfahren = siehe oben 

ich leibe den regen in jeder form


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2008)

ich hab nur angst um miene hardware :>
vor allem nachdem beim letzten mal der rechner einfach ausging udn dann paar stunden nich wieder ansprang


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich hab nur angst um miene hardware :>
> vor allem nachdem beim letzten mal der rechner einfach ausging udn dann paar stunden nich wieder ansprang



Ok, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich würde mir sonst wohin beißen, wenn von einem Blitzschlag der PC kaputt ginge! Aber sonst finde ich Gewitter einfach nur schön


----------



## Realcynn (17. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ok, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich würde mir sonst wohin beißen, wenn von einem Blitzschlag der PC kaputt ginge! Aber sonst finde ich Gewitter einfach nur schön



/sign


----------



## Deaty (18. Mai 2008)

Sobald ein Gewitter ist hüpf ich aus meinem Fenster und rein ins Nass!


----------



## Villano (18. Mai 2008)

man kann aber auch echt über alles ne umfrage machen,oder?


----------



## Siu (18. Mai 2008)

Jap. Ich wollte gleich eine Umfrage über Regen machen und morgen eine über Schlamm.

Angst um Hardware? Nö. Es ist in 9 Jahren PC nie etwas passiert bei einem Gewitter. Blitzableiter unso.


----------



## Gwynny (19. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> man kann aber auch echt über alles ne umfrage machen,oder?


 Man kann aber auch echt bei jeder Umfrage den Kommentar loslassen, dass man über alles ne Umfrage machen kann....

Wenn man nichts intelligentes zu sagen hat einfach mal still sein

LG Gwynny


----------

